# Problem with USB during installation



## Opus131 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there. I'm having a problem with PCBSD during installation where my system reboots after leaving a "No Dump Device defined" error message right after selecting any installation option. I googled around a bit and i found out this is a problem which occurs with certain USB devices. I tried disabling USB legacy support in the BIOS, which got things going, but now i have no keyboard or mouse during installation. Rather then buy new devices i decided to switch to FreeBSD instead, but the problem persists. I wonder, is this a known issue, and is there a fix being planned for future updates?


----------



## fernando (Oct 14, 2009)

What version of FreeBSD are you trying to install?
Describe your hardware configuration for us.
Thanks.


----------

